# عند التقدم لشركات البترول و الاتصالات ما هو .. ؟؟؟



## الحسام (13 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بالنسبة للتقدم لوظيفة في شركات الاتصالات و شركات البترول - 

1 - ما هي طريقة المقابلة و نوعية الاسئلة لمهندس متخرج حديثا من قسم الهندسة الالكترونية و الاتصالات - في هذه الشركات ؟؟؟

2 - ما هو مجال مهندس الاتصالات للعمل في كل من : شركات الاتصالات و البترول ؟


3 - بالنسبة لشركات البترول هل يكون العمل لمهندس الاتصالات في الحقول متعبا و لساعات طويلة ؟ 


ارجو ان تفيدوني بما تعلمونه 

و شكرا لكم


----------



## شعبان حبيب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شركات البترول من العامل الي مدير الموقع هي نفس ساعات العمل
من6 صباحا حتي 5 مساء يتخللها ساعه فطار وساعه غداء
اي 9 ساعات عمل


----------



## الحسام (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على التوضيح

و لكن هل هذا النظام في كل شركات البترول العالمية ؟ 

==================



و ارجو من الاخوة الإجابة على بقية أسئلتي


----------



## الاورشلى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى انا ايضا مثل تخصصك ولكن لم افهم ماتقصد بساعات العمل انا على حسب ظنى انها8 ساعات وبالنسبة للعمل سيكون فى مجال الاتصالات كاكوابل الارضية للهاتف والراديو للحقول و000000


----------



## الحسام (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

ارجو من بقية الاخوة التفاعل و الرد على بقية أسئلتي


----------



## الاورشلى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الحسام انت من وين .
اذا كان لديك شركات بترول فتقدم ولا تخاف من الاسيلة انا اسكن فى شركة بترول فى ليبيا وانا خريج هندسة اتصالات لكن حتى الان لم اتقدم بسبب الاوراق من الجامعة تاخذ وقت.


----------



## الحسام (20 سبتمبر 2007)

انا من اليمن و مثلك لم استلم الاوراق الى الان


و لكن احببت ان تكون عندي خلفية عن العمل


----------



## أحمد_متولى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

على ما أعتقد إنك لازم يكون معاك واسطه كبيره لكى تعمل فى إحدى شركات البترول أو قطاع الإتصالات والله أعلم


----------

